

This Is the Moon and the Earth Like You Have Never Seen them Before - hybrid11
http://ca.gizmodo.com/5787176/this-is-the-moon-and-the-earth-like-you-have-never-seen-them-before

======
bitwize
There's something about the specular highlighting on that second image that
makes the Earth -- our planet and home -- seem like just another ball.

Staggering...

------
hybrid11
Going to have to print one of these on a canvas

